# Abu dhabi - Facebook friends!



## alabatusa

Hi all,

As of yesterday, i accepted an offer in abu dhabi.

Im from Sydney, Aus 22 male. Just looking to meet new people and make friends witg people around my age (+- 4 years) .

If anyone wants, pm n we can become facebook buddies and def catch up once im there.


Atif


----------



## alabatusa

No one in abu dhabi uses facebook?


----------



## damian8

i do....send me ur email and i will add u


----------



## alabatusa

Tried Sending says u have pm disabled. Pm me yours and ill add you.. Anyone else?


----------



## Jynxgirl

PM facility does not work until one has over four posts.


----------



## RedPen

Hi there 

if you interested to be friend with local Emarati
I will be happy to be your friend .
especially because we are in the same age 
22 m


----------



## alabatusa

Thanks pmd u my facebook address. Any others?


----------

